# New Advice Article: How to use the TUG Marketplace Search Tool!



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2013)

We built this tool to allow for quick and easy searches of the nearly 5000 ads in the marketplace at any given time!

However I have noone to blame by myself at the fact I never wrote up instructions on how to use it.

I hope this page helps!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/timesharesearchtool.html


----------

